# Live from WONDERFEST!!!!



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Greetings, SciFi Modellers everywhere! From the beautiful *crowne plaza hotel Louisville* in the great state of Kentucky, one of our HTMB roving correspondants will now report to us what's going on...

Take it away...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Greetings, SciFi Modellers everywhere! From the beautiful *crowne plaza hotel Louisville* in the great state of Kentucky, one of our HTMB roving correspondants will now report to us what's going on...
> 
> Take it away...


Please.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Uhh...we apologize for the delay in that transmission... er, we're having some kinda technical difficulties...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Uhh...we apologize for the delay in that transmission... er, we're having some kinda technical difficulties...


I think it's called torture......


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

teslabe said:


> I think it's called torture......


I thought it was enhanced interrogation techniques ...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

NTRPRZ said:


> I thought it was enhanced interrogation techniques ...



 So right....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess we have to wait until the land line on the bottom of the sea, can be tapped for the report to come through. Watch out for the giant squid....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I guess we have to wait until the land line on the bottom of the sea, can be tapped for the report to come through. Watch out for the giant squid....



They must have taken all cellphones away when they got in.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You're thinking of that museum in Seattle. But what the hey, my little sly, sneaky, cunning manipulation worked, right? Heh heh heh...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Are we any closer to getting some pictures of the new J-2?????? Even if taken off the display they ran the slide show on.:wave:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Are we any closer to getting some pictures of the new J-2?????? Even if taken off the display they ran the slide show on.:wave:


Are we getting any closer to pictures of *ANYTHING*??????????


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve244 said:


>


Not what I was hoping for...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

They look like US!!!! :lol:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve244 said:


>


Nerds of a feather, flocking together?


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

So did anybody snap any pics at Wonderfest? Would love to get there myself some day!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

C'mon guys... Give folks a chance to get in the door, throw thier suitcases on the floor and run to the bathroom


----------

